# Does anyone have Celeste?



## secretlyenvious (Mar 28, 2020)

I’d love to visit and grab a recipe if possible !


----------



## Cheybunny (Mar 28, 2020)

I think I might tonight! Does she come around nighttime or is she here during the day, too? 
My villagers keep talking about shooting stars tonight lol


----------



## lunachii (Mar 28, 2020)

If they're talking about it I think she'll pop up? Can I please come over too?? ;v; send me a message if so


----------



## corlee1289 (Mar 28, 2020)

I would also like to come over and grab a recipe as well!


----------



## Raiseh (Mar 28, 2020)

yeah me as well i have a bunch of stars but no recipe lol


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 28, 2020)

Does she show up the night of shooting stars?
I'm having shooting stars tonight and don't know if she will show up tonight.


----------



## audaci (Mar 28, 2020)

KeatAlex said:


> Does she show up the night of shooting stars?
> I'm having shooting stars tonight and don't know if she will show up tonight.



sometimes she does! would there be any possible way i could come over to wish? i can tip c:


----------



## Cuddle (Mar 28, 2020)

If Celeste shows up, I would love to come aswell if that's okay? :3


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 28, 2020)

audaci said:


> sometimes she does! would there be any possible way i could come over to wish? i can tip c:



Sure no prob, I'll PM when it starts later tonight, It's 1:20PM currently (cali time)


----------



## Sherra (Mar 28, 2020)

If anyone is having a meteor shower, I'd love to come over and wish on a few stars!


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 28, 2020)

Cuddle said:


> If Celeste shows up, I would love to come aswell if that's okay? :3



Same for you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyone lol


----------



## secretlyenvious (Mar 28, 2020)

KeatAlex said:


> Sure no prob, I'll PM when it starts later tonight, It's 1:20PM currently (cali time)



Ooo yes please!!!!


----------



## kathytran2015 (Mar 28, 2020)

KeatAlex said:


> Same for you!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Anyone lol



Could I also come see celeste as well? If you still have space that is.


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 28, 2020)

I'd love to too to pick up one of her DIYs!


----------



## christian2000bc (Mar 28, 2020)

If anyone who has her is still accepting visitors please LMK ! I'd love to pull up


----------



## stormsastridestories (Mar 28, 2020)

Same here, I'd love to visit anyone who has her!


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 28, 2020)

Unfortunately, while I do have a meteor shower, Celeste is nowhere to be found :/


----------

